
Hillo: Board Activity Tracking for Trello - djug
http://www.gethillo.com/
======
GravityBoss
Trying it right now and I love it 0/

~~~
yeka
Thx boss, do you manage different teams through Trello? we initially built
Hillo for our own internal use. We have many teams working on different
projects, so staying in sync was a bit of an issue for us. We wanted a way to
prioritize our interventions. Activity seemed like the first and legit
indicator to track.

~~~
GravityBoss
Yes, and this tool is making it dead simple.. One feature I wish was in the
app is push notifications. It would be helpful if I can get notified when a
board is inactive.. I'd spend money for such thing!

